# New Food Question About Protein Level



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

We have two dogs. A Pug, that is allergic to Flaxseed and gets soft stools on higher protein level kibble. And a mix between a Yorkie and Poodle. He has no food issues. The Pug is eight and the Yorkie-Poodle is seven.

I am thinking of starting them on the Acanna single protein Duck and then rotating to the single Lamb. My hesitation is that they both only have 25% protein. I am pretty sure the Pug would do OK on it, but I don't want to short Change the Yorkie-Poodle.

So, my question is whether the 25% protein in the Acanna will be adequate for them?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, absolutely. I prefer my dogs on protein anywhere from 21-28%. Any less/more than that we I see varying issues.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Yes, absolutely. I prefer my dogs on protein anywhere from 21-28%. Any less/more than that we I see varying issues.


Thank you.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep should be absolutely fine. I've been feeding Acana Duck to my Yorkie (18lbs) for a while now, with good results. He is pretty active most of the time and does fine. Granted, I do give him some wet food too at dinner-time, but it's moreso for other reasons.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes. Dogs and cats have a metabolic requirement for 22 amino acids, but 12 of these, the nonessential amino acids, can be synthesized by the body in adequate amounts to meet daily needs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would say that m 25% would be just about right for your dogs. Especially if they don't do well on higher.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with everyone else but if you want the mix to have higher protein, can't you feed him another food?


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I agree with everyone else but if you want the mix to have higher protein, can't you feed him another food?


Yes, I suppose I could, but is it necessary to do so? My question would be whether the Acanna single protein duck or lamb is good enough for the Pug and the mix to keep them both healthy? It is only the Pug who does not do well on a high protein kibble. The mix does Ok with it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

as long as your pup is doing well, there's no worries. it's only if they're doing poorly, that you have to look at protein levels.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

LProf said:


> Yes, I suppose I could, but is it necessary to do so? My question would be whether the Acanna single protein duck or lamb is good enough for the Pug and the mix to keep them both healthy? It is only the Pug who does not do well on a high protein kibble. The mix does Ok with it.


I guess I don't get the big deal with feeding two foods but you don't want to, no big deal.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I guess I don't get the big deal with feeding two foods but you don't want to, no big deal.


It isn't a big deal at all. And I would do so with no reservation, but my question was and still is whether it is necessary to do so. If they are both doing well on the same food, why would I change to giving them different foods? If there is a health reason to give the mix a higher protein level food, I will certainly do so.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, 25% protein is perfectly fine (and enough) for your average dog. If your dog was highly athletic and getting hours of exercise a day, I would say maybe a higher protein food would be good. But for the average pet, it's more than enough.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

meggels said:


> Yes, 25% protein is perfectly fine (and enough) for your average dog. If your dog was highly athletic and getting hours of exercise a day, I would say maybe a higher protein food would be good. But for the average pet, it's more than enough.


Thank you.They both get two 45 minute walks a day, often off leash in a park like setting, which I would consider average activity, so that is what I was interested in. They both seem to be doing very well on the Acanna single Duck, so I will continue with it, switching between that and the single ingredient Lamb.


----------

